# 1969 Wiper Motor Ground Strap



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

Just restarted a frame off restoration originally started in 1993, then put on hold in 2000. 

I'm at the point of installing the wiper motor to its mounting bracket on the firewall. One of the bolts has a ground strap. Does anyone have a picture showing how that ground strap attaches to the firewall/mounting bracket?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks to a picture on EBay, i've solved this particular puzzle: The strap goes from one of the mounting bolts to a part of the motor itself. 

On to the next riddle. (I'm sure there will be many more.) That's what I get for letting the restoration sit for 11 years!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

LibertyBlue69GTOConv said:


> Thanks to a picture on EBay, i've solved this particular puzzle: The strap goes from one of the mounting bolts to a part of the motor itself.
> 
> On to the next riddle. (I'm sure there will be many more.) That's what I get for letting the restoration sit for 11 years!


I feel your pain :willy: Try letting one sit for 20... :rofl:

I'm on the home stretch on my 69, and I've got my own photo site up with a gazillion pictures. Let me know if you want the link, it might help :cheers

Bear


----------



## LibertyBlue69GTOConv (Oct 25, 2009)

I have seen a number of your pictures on the forum. They are great. Really helpful. Congrats on being on the home stretch!

Would greatly appreciate the link to your site. Thank you!

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Dan,
They're all up at My 1969 Pontiac GTO Restoration Project.

I'm using some funky free software to "generate" the photo album. You can scroll the thumbnails across the top and select, or browse through photos in the larger window. "Hover" your mouse near the various edges of the big frame and you'll see forward arrows, backward arrows, play/pause controls, and near the top a sort of magnifying glass looking doo-dad that will show the photo full size.

Hope you find something out there that's helpful to you, and good luck with your car! :cheers

Bear


----------

